
Elle: Black-box transactional safety checker based on cycle detection (Jespen) - blopeur
https://github.com/jepsen-io/elle
======
blopeur
Arxiv Paper by Kyle Kingsbury and Peter Alvaro : "Elle: Inferring Isolation
Anomalies from Experimental Observations"
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.10554](https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.10554)

